# Do car seat BASES expire?



## YesandNo (Mar 16, 2008)

We have a new Snugride with new bases in our cars. A trusted friend gave us a used base, manufactured in November 2001. We are considering putting this in my MIL's car. She will be watching DD 3 days per week.

Would you buy a replacement base, or use the older one?


----------



## ScotiaSky (Jul 2, 2004)

Yes, they do.

I know my Evenflo Infant seat had the expiration date stamped on the seat as well as the base.

The base is exposed to the same things as a seat is that would cause it to break down.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Buy a replacement. I think the bases expire with the seats.

-Angela


----------



## YesandNo (Mar 16, 2008)

Makes sense, thanks!


----------

